# Batman, Robin and the Joker



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, you know who you are. 8)

How long do you plan on being down in the batcave?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, so one has just popped up.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

terri* said:


> Okay, you know who you are. 8)
> 
> How long do you plan on being down in the batcave?


Hmmm

Sebastian, Homeskooled and Martin?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

That would be them. :lol:

Just got in and saw Homeskooled has surfaced too.

So where's Martin?

Now I've got my crazy old bean worried hat on.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

What? if someone doesn't post for like a day or two automatically its cause for worry? maybe hes getting laid or off on a drinking binge. Not everyone can obsessively check the forum and post inane bullshit....like me :roll:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hey this gives me an idea. 

lets figure out a superhero we most resemble. (without intentionally offending anyone) :wink:

ok the first one i can think of in line with the batman theme would be falling free as the riddler.

and i already know who i am but im not telling.. see if someone can guess. :twisted:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> So where's Martin?


Scattered will be pleased to know that I've been in bed for three days wracked with anxiety and guilty, not to mention a healthy dose of gut churning depression. My house is a tip because I can't be arsed to do anything.

I am not a well man at the moment.

If I were a super-hero I'd like to be Batman. A tortured dark night lurking in the shadows, beating up people I didn't like.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well yes, if someone doesn't post for a day or two I certainly do worry as is my wont! :evil: hmmph....head toss and turn on heel.

SleepingB...you, of course, must be Catwoman. You're a shoo-in.

Martin! I just knew all the adulation you have been getting in another thread would bring you out of the woodwork so of course I was a bit worried when it did not. Sorry to hear how you are feeling. Perhaps it's time to heed Homeskooled thoughts, huh?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What thread? I need some adulation at the moment !


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

follow the yellow brick road. :arrow:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

thread stopper :!:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry Martin, but I think Terri made you the Joker. _I'm _ Batman.....

Cant beleive how bad you must be feeling....Sounds alot like my roommate's depression, just lying in bed staring at the ceiling. Dont do it! Go to your doctor _this instant_ and let him call in a script for Lamictal for you, with a possible up of the Klonopin by .5-1 mg. I'm telling you man, if I could scan your brain now, your temporal lobes would look like swiss cheese.

Oh, and by the way, if Martin's the Joker, I'm Batman, Sleepy is Catwoman, then Rev must be Commissioner Gordon.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh bums, I've always wanted to be Batman. When I win the lottery and (god-forbid) my parents are murdered, you will not be able to comprehend the retribution I will dish out to the trillions of mindless thugs walking the streets. At last I will be able to unlease my rage !!!!

Sigh, but OK, the Joker it is.

Yeah Homey - I'm sure my brain is in melt-down. I've written a letter to my doctor explaining the rather desperate straights I'm in. Problem is - he's younger than me, so I think he'll take what I have to say with a pinch of 'who does he think he is' salt. But still, I'll going to get it somewhere...even if it means going to the A.E. I want to be happy again.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> Oh, and by the way, if Martin's the Joker, I'm Batman, Sleepy is Catwoman, then Rev must be Commissioner Gordon.


If you think that i'm going to be that little sissy Robin, then you've got another thing coming to you.

Actually, i think i'd much rather be a super-_villain_. I'll be that guy who Liam Neeson played in the movie. Yeah, that works for me. I'll be him.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

You know, now that i think of it, that Batman Begins movie should be mandatory watching for all dpers. What an inspiring film that was.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I agree. It was a great film. The bits about facing your fears...quite inspiring.

"The only thing to fear is fear itself"

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

"...you've got another thing coming to you. "

Anyone who says "you've got another thing coming" has to be either Robin or Ricky Ricardo! :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

terri* said:


> "...you've got another thing coming to you. "
> 
> Anyone who says "you've got another thing coming" has to be either Robin or Ricky Ricardo! :lol:


Why I oughta...!!!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

you got some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, a portrait of the boys, how nice...

Homeskooled, Martin and Sebastian from l. to r.

I'd like to order an 8x 10 glossy, please.

:lol:

Luuuu-ceeee!!!!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Sebastian, 
Well, I dont want to be Robin _either_. Tights dont look good on me. What about Captain K? Or Dakota Joe? Since I'm the closest to getting an MD on the board (in psychiatry no less) I guess it would be only fair if I were the Scarecrow. "This is where we make the medicine. Maybe you should try some - CLEAR YOUR HEAD."

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont want to be catwoman!! :x 
thats YOU terri!

















besides, catwoman is way too femmie to be me. im a through and through tomboy with an evil streak, a mean wit, and if you look at me wrong you might find yourself at the other end of my baseball bat. oh yea... i also like to hump kangaroos. so that only leaves one comic book hero for me obviously.










the person whos bright idea the silly billys and flowers and gumdrops was is definately ROBIN.








"KRIKEY AND A GEE WHILLIKERS BATMAN!! does this suit make my nipples look fat??"


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I did not know about Tankgirl. Yes, yes...a good fit.

No, I can't be Catwoman. I think I am more in line with the old ragbag Grizabella cat from the musical CATS.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> i dont want to be catwoman!! :x
> thats YOU terri!


Am i the only one that finds this picture ridiculously arousing...and if so, what does it mean?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, number 1...it means you *are* Robin. 8)

Number 2...totally explains why I cannot be Catwoman. Lord only knows what those positions would do to my sciatica. LOL

Robin, I mean Sebastian, I think Catwoman is looking at your manhood with a look of awe in the second photo. Maybe that will give you inspiration to embrace your Robin-ness. :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What am I then? The Mad Hatter?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

edit.

Sometimes I just play too much around here.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

a freudian slip, perhaps terri*??

I agree Sebastian. I wouldn't mind being Catwoman at all in that second one. It all looks rather unnecessary to the fight, as if maybe it was _meant_ to look sexual. Surely not?!?! :twisted:

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/content ... px?cid=184

Just answered loads of questions to find out which superheroine I am and then it crahsed :x


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

> Am i the only one that finds this picture ridiculously arousing


No Sebastian, your not the only one 



> and if so, what does it mean?


It means your horny and watched way too much b grade porn like me


----------

